# Toy Stencil Homer



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Here are some of my ts//ts homers. I crossed homers with ts//ts ice pigeons.. Some of them still need to be modified but, I think they look great...

more of same topic.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/ice-63583.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/what-will-i-get-58200.html


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice. You can still see the ice. I like blue, barless and ice or bluebar with toy stencil. I'm breeding toy stencil onto frillbacks to get black with white bar. Also think its possible to breed black whiteside if on a black t-check - just my opinion. I will try to find out.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Do they have bull eyes?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice , they look to be taking shape, goodluck with the project .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The color looks wonderful! I assume these are F2's? Or B1's (first set of babies mated back to ice pigeon, making 1/4th homer, 3/4th ice pigeon)? Another approach you could take is using Hyacinths. They are nice black with ts.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I'm so jealous. Send me a pair!

Lovely birds, you are definitely doing well. It'll take some time to get the bars whiter, but you have nailed the ice! The type also is still very much field pigeon (especially the wattles, cere and heads). I agree with Becky that they look like B1 or better. 

Do you fly them? Road train them? I'd love to know how well they home, and would kill for a look at the breeding program you used.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you all for your comments and, i need more time to reach my target. Becky was right about F2,s and B1's. now I have 2 pairs of them and more than 15 young birds. some of the with differant color .I'll send more pic's of them soon.

we do have 2 racing clubs in Kuwait but most breeders prefer show type homers. therefore, I don't train them, just let them fly few times a week.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, they look really good, one of the best ice homers i've seen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Albannai said:


> Thank you all for your comments and, i need more time to reach my target. Becky was right about F2,s and B1's. now I have 2 pairs of them and more than 15 young birds. some of the with differant color .I'll send more pic's of them soon.
> 
> we do have 2 racing clubs in Kuwait but most breeders prefer show type homers. therefore, I don't train them, just let them fly few times a week.


It will take some time. The color is real nice but I still see a LOT of field pigeon type in them. But they will be looking like homers soon probably  Even though you don't have racing clubs, you could still train them and fly them as far as you can. I know there are a lot of pretty homers out there. But you could be the one who decides to bring beauty up to racing quality (or at least dependable homing ability from longer distances)!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice looking birds.


----------

